# δένω το γάιδαρό μου



## Theseus (Nov 11, 2011)

Is this phrase the common Greek for 'taken for granted'?


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

No, it means being secured, mainly in a financial or occupational sense, as you can see here:

ΦP. δένω το γάιδαρό μου, εξασφαλίζω οριστικά τον εαυτό μου από επαγγελματική, οικονομική κτλ. άποψη.

You can find more animal inspired phrases and proverbs here.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

The most common form is έχει δέσει το γάιδαρό του (he has tied, i.e. secured, his donkey), and it means that this person takes something else for granted. You would say, for instance: Ο Γιάννης παντρεύτηκε τη Μαίρη, και έδεσε το γάιδαρό του. Korais's dictionary says: 

*δένω το γάιδαρό μου*: to be sitting pretty.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree that the expression δένω τον γάιδαρό μου is not only about actual security, but also about the feeling of security, which makes you take something for granted. If you think that your wife will never leave you, you don't need to do anything to make her happy, and you take her for granted; you believe that your donkey is tied and secured, and won't go anywhere.


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say that "taken for granted" is the primary meaning of έδεσα το γάιδαρό μου. It is mainly said when someone has secured a long-term comfortable position: a wealthy spouse, a well-paid and secure job, etc.


----------



## cougr (Nov 12, 2011)

_*Have got it made *_seems apt as well. As in _*I've got it made*_ or _*He's got it made*_ (έχει δέσει το γάιδαρό του).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2011)

I think that _to have got it made _corresponds to _έχω πιάσει την καλή_, no?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2011)

Another option, I think, would be _*I'm on the safe side, now*_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Another option, I think, would be _*I'm on the safe side, now*_.



Ε, χμμ, όχι ακριβώς. Νομίζω πως αυτό σημαίνει περισσότερο προφύλαξη και χρησιμοποιείται για την αποφυγή ενδεχόμενης αρνητικής κατάστασης, για το περιθώριο ασφάλειας, όχι τόσο για τη θετική σημασία της εξασφάλισης του secured. Kατά OED:

Phr. on the safe side = with a margin of security against error. Cf. _the sure(r) side_ s.v. sure 

 1811 Jane Austen _Sense & Sen_s. III. iv. 78 Determining to be on the safe side, he made his apology in form as soon as he could say any thing. 1847 Marryat _Childr. N. Forest_ xi, Be on the safe side, and do not trust him too far. 1858 _Merc. Mar. Mag._ V. 84 They should rather err on the safe side. 1893 Sir R. Ball _Story of Sun_ 307 For the sake of being on the safe side, I have taken the lowest value.

Το I'm in the pink μου φαίνεται λίγο πιο κοντινό στο θετικό, στον δεμένο γάιδαρο, αλλά κι αυτό νομίζω πως είναι γενικότερο, όχι ακριβώς στον στόχο. Το sitting pretty και το got it made θα προτιμούσα μάλλον. Δες και τον Ντίλαν πώς το χρησιμοποιεί για την αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ της οικονομικής εξασφάλισης και της αβεβαιότητας του περιπλανώμενου:

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They’re drinkin’, _thinkin’ that they got it made
_ Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts and things
But you’d better lift your diamond ring, you’d better pawn it babe 
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can’t refuse
_When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose_
You’re invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal
http://www.bobdylan.com/songs/like-a-rolling-stone

Δεν θα έχανα την ευκαιρία βέβαια:
 




http://www.bobdylan.com/songs/like-a-rolling-stone


----------



## cougr (Nov 12, 2011)

Palavra said:


> I think that _to have got it made _corresponds to _έχω πιάσει την καλή_, no?



That would be more akin to expressions such as *I've struck it rich*, *I've hit the jackpot* and *I've hit paydirt* etc.


----------

